# Computer Tech help



## Terry (Mar 24, 2010)

I cannot believe I'm asking this question...lol but I'm stumped I think.

Here goes the problem.

My mouse and keyboard are USB wired, now the past few days my mouse just stops.  You know if you plug a data stick in a usb port and you hear that sound when it is connected or disconnected? Well I get that.  Ok so I thought bad mouse, unplug mouse, plug it in different USB port and same, jiggle the cord and wow, yep must be a bad mouse except.  My keyboard every now and then is now doing the same thing. Randomly!  My keyboard isn't being moved, the cord is fine.  

The only thing I can think of is a bad mouse, and for some reason it is confusing my USB and that is disconnecting the keyboard.  When this happens I painstakingly navigate to device manger VIA, TAB and arrow keys only to see no mouse, or keyboard showing up.

I restart the computer and all is fine, both on device manger.  Then it happens again.

Deep Scanned PC no viruses or malware found, but I know that doesn't mean there isn't one. Anyone know of a virus or malware that does this, or is it what I think it is and since the mouse has a bad wire, it is interfering with my keyboard?


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 24, 2010)

Have to ask the obvious, but have you changed the batteries?

(sorry, don't hit me)

My wife has gone through 3 wireless usb/bluetooth mice the past month... I've been using the same wireless (usb) keyboard & mouse for over a year & a half now without a hitch...

have you tried different USB ports to house the keyboard and wireless mouse?


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Have to ask the obvious, but have you changed the batteries?
> 
> (sorry, don't hit me)
> 
> ...


lol, it isn't wireless it is wired.


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2010)

PC is a year old, cannot be my USB ports, tomorrow I guess I'll just buy a new keyboard and mouse.  I like wireless had one, but got tired of buying batteries and don't plug the lithium ones either. 

OH and I could never hit you.


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 24, 2010)

Terry said:


> PC is a year old, cannot be my USB ports, tomorrow I guess I'll just buy a new keyboard and mouse.  I like wireless had one, but got tired of buying batteries and don't plug the lithium ones either.
> 
> OH and I could never hit you.



well, shit does go bad...  I can testify after watching the wife buy her 3rd mouse...lol

If you have other USB devices, see how they act in different ports...  Just trying to rule out a port issue..

And you can hit me if it's lightly...


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > PC is a year old, cannot be my USB ports, tomorrow I guess I'll just buy a new keyboard and mouse.  I like wireless had one, but got tired of buying batteries and don't plug the lithium ones either.
> ...


I did, I am using my husbands wireless mouse and keyboard right now. If I didn't do that I couldn't be typing right now.  I think it is just my mouse, causing the problem.  You know if you try to plug something in the way and the plug doesn't go in all the way, then you try again and same thing.  Kind of a little short when it isn't plug in all the way.  Me thinks that is the case.  GRUMBLE!!!!!!!!!

Unless it is some new malware or virus my program isn't picking up.  Which is why I created this thread to see if anyone knew of one.

With me and computer's it is always something that is simple that I get stuck on. lol


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 24, 2010)

Terry said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



I don't think it's a virus...  They don't generally target peripherals...


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


That isn't want Doctor House would tell me.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 25, 2010)

This kind of thing happened to me just yesterday. I plugged a new keyboard into a USB port and the mouse stopped functioning. Used a different port and all was well. It may be a conflict as suggested earlier. Maybe you can manually change  the port address?


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> This kind of thing happened to me just yesterday. I plugged a new keyboard into a USB port and the mouse stopped functioning. Used a different port and all was well. It may be a conflict as suggested earlier. Maybe you can manually change  the port address?


THanks Mr. H!  I just got back from the store and bought a new keyboard and mouse.  The cheap Microsoft USB one.  IT works fine now, however I did place each one opposite ends of USB port.  This keyboard is going take some time getting use to.  It needs to be broken in for sure.  Keys seem tight, but very quiet.  Mouse glides nice!  Almost went back to wireless....ALMOST.


----------



## Dr.House (Mar 25, 2010)

Terry said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



In that case, it's lupis...


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


God loves you!


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Terry said:


> I cannot believe I'm asking this question...lol but I'm stumped I think.
> 
> Here goes the problem.
> 
> ...



You're screwed.  Gotta build a whole new computer now!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 12, 2017)

Mr. H. said:


> This kind of thing happened to me just yesterday. I plugged a new keyboard into a USB port and the mouse stopped functioning. Used a different port and all was well. It may be a conflict as suggested earlier. Maybe you can manually change  the port address?


Update the driver.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 14, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of thing happened to me just yesterday. I plugged a new keyboard into a USB port and the mouse stopped functioning. Used a different port and all was well. It may be a conflict as suggested earlier. Maybe you can manually change  the port address?
> ...


You do realize this thread is from 2010........  Uuummm, maybe not.......


----------



## miketx (May 14, 2017)

Try a wireless keyboard and mouse.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 5, 2017)

Terry said:


> I cannot believe I'm asking this question...lol but I'm stumped I think.
> 
> Here goes the problem.
> 
> ...


For anyone having this common problem;
1)first try drive error check
2) if that doesn't fix it
Search for the mouse usb code online, it might be missing from your bootup ini or config sys file check to see if it's missing and type it in and save.   
3)might be a loose usb wire connected to your motherboard.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



But people search here or in search engines for fixes to this problem.   If you have the solutions share, because the more people sharing solutions the more solutions we  will have access to when need be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


Most people search tech sites.........  It's the smart thing to do.........


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Maybe the original poster was sitting by their pc waiting for an answer. 7 years later, it was Mr Plum in the Conservatory with a faulty USB connector.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I've helped many people real time how to solve complex system attacks by posting the solutions on forums, so when someone searches "how to" the meta spudered forum shows up the post.  Sometimes tech guys can't help solve new threats until someone who solved or found out which file it affected shares that info, and that is done by the grace of shared experiences in said forums.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


You need to stop being so anal, I was referring to the fact that it was a necrothread resurrection for no apparent reason.  If you look through the *Computer* subforum you'll see one name that shows up constantly helping people with PC problems...........  I'll give you three guesses who that is..........


----------



## HaShev (Jun 6, 2017)

I know from 2010, someone brought it back up and I responded because updates to Windows sometimes affects the computer where certain items won't load up at boot start up and playing around with manual load drivers sometimes still doesn't load your mouse driver.  It's better to teach people ahead of a problem how to solve it, then see even one person have to reboot a 100 times pulling their hair out when they get this system error.   Excuse me for being nice in sharing, just as you did in reminding the poster the topic is from 2010.
And how do you suppose they found the old topic?  Cause it pops up in searches.
When people have computer issues, they search for people with similar to follow how they solved it.  To often they find no viable responses and it never get's solved and the thread dies.
If I have a solution I'm gonna share it, and it would be wrong of me not to.
The net can be used for good you know, it does not always have to be destructive, and obstructive and full of displaced behaviors like the Democrats use it for.


----------



## Lulllaboo (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm not very good at computers, but I know that sometimes it's better to turn to specialists than to try to solve the problem myself. I sometimes call this service center if I need help with my laptop. It's not very expensive and works exactly. Perhaps you'd better ask the experts?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 6, 2017)

Who necro'd this?

I have to wonder what computer it was in 2010.


----------

